# Incra Universal Positioning Jig



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I realize that other Incra items like the Ultra are much heavier duty and more versatile. 

But for the kind of sporadic and light duty use it would get from folks like me-I am curious about this item

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra

It looks like a very helpful tool to me -- and bundled with a fence and a right angle attachment for $59 ( the regular price of the positioner alone) it sounds like a heckuva deal.

It is listed as a Rockler exclusive.
In fact - _not even mentioned on INCRA's web site_.
Which raises a _bit_ of a yellow flag to me.
Which brings me back here to see if anyone has real-world experience that I should know about before spending the money.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Cowboy! That actually is the Original Incra set up from a few years back I think. I expect that Incra makes it especially for Rockler or they bought the rights to that set up. I like it. Did you view the video? Pretty cool. Maybe some day. For box work etc. I think it would be pretty neat. 

Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I can add this...Although I have the fancy unit..My faith in Incra items is top notch. The DVD I got with mine made life so much easier...Watched it twice and all went well. I tend to be brand layal once a company makes me happy.

Heck, for 59.00 I may pick one up as well for yet another router table..Like a just dovetail table..Yea..yea..thats what I want.

I figure for that price DC..you can't go wrong.

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I love my Incra products as well. I have one of there squares that I swear by. Also have the 1000SE miter guage. Great products. I am tempted to pick this up for 59.00 

Joe, do you think this set up would work on my Bench Dog set up:

http://www.benchdog.com/protopcontractor.htm

The top is 16 inches deep and 24 inches long. I know it would work better with a offset plate and top but just wondering if it would work on this. 

Corey


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got the original incra, picked it up off of ebay as a whim, kind of ashamed that I really haven't played with it much. The templates are fairly simple to understand, but I will say it takes a lot of work to do it with this rig compared to the newer ones. 

I didn't get a right angle fixture however, but for $20 it was a good deal.


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Corey...not sure if it would work. Worst case, Ya gotta build a bigger top or even router table 

Joe


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Cowboy, I bought this jig back in Jan. this year and for the money it's a great tool. If you want to see it set up on a table, check this link:

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/3694-new-router-3.html?highlight=Incra+Positioning

It's the last post on the bottom of the page. :sold:


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks to all for confirming what I thought 
(always best to hear it from people who know)
I knew Rockler had a respected rep. Had never heard of Incra till I started reading here -- but could tell they were spoken well of too. 
Just threw me a little that it wasnt included in Incra's 'catalog'

I'm comfortable now that it is a quality and useful tool well worth the money.:sold: 

Doug -
I actually talked to Rockler about this jig the other day -
His evaluation was similar to yours -- that it was a great tool -- but a bit time consuming to use. If I was doing a lot of different sized boxes and such - particularly small stuff -- it was great -- but if I needed mainly to do drawers -- a 'regular' dovetail jig was much quicker. That IS what I needed to do so that IS what I bought.

SO -- 
The ball is back in my court to decide whether I want to invest in another 'toy' when I haven't played with my latest one yet.
Plus - I wont be able to use the Incra -- until I finish my current project and build a router table.
Still -- that price - especially since it includes a fence (which I will need anyway) and some other extras - and it comes so highly recommended - makes it REAL tempting --- 
Guess I'll sleep on it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tell you what, if it was that price here downunder I would have one in a flash.


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Cowboy

I know the system I have would make it too easy to do lots of drawers. Setting the jig up takes a little time..Took me about 8-10 min to set up (for a first timer) Once set..it's fast...real fast. Plus, if you had different height drawers etc, the auto center scale makes it a breeze. I found out about that after the fact yesterday.

AND, it's just not a dovetail jig you can joint etc. I see it as a plus

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am going to give this a shot as well. For $59.00. Been thinking about it for awhile. On my benchdog I might not have full capability over the eight inches but should work for my box work ok. 

Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

lablover said:


> Cowboy
> 
> AND, it's just not a dovetail jig you can joint etc. I see it as a plus
> 
> Joe


Most definitely.
If I do get it -- I see it staying as a more or less permanent part of my table for a variety of uses --once I build the table that is

If I had already had a table I would have probably bought it INSTEAD of the dovetail jig because of that versatility -- but I am behind on this chest already 

Glad to get a different perspective on speed of use.
I think the Rockler guy was thinking in terms of --
with the dovetail jig you set it up one time and make all the tails and grooves for a drawer 
where with the positioner - you had to change position for each cut.

Anyway -- still considreing it -- 
Going by Rockler this afternoon to pick up that T-Track and knob set they have on sale. Have to see how loud my debit card screams.

I suffer from being BOTH a gadget freak -- AND a cheapskate.
You might say I was - BUYpolar


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, I was talked into it  This will be my Pop's Day gift from the wife and kids. And a couple bits. I am happy 

Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

It's always fun to be able to pick your own Fathers day gifts



Joe


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

... for only $60, compared to their (Incra) other prices, that seems to be very hard to turn down...

I liked it so much, I did add it to my website...  

I have other things that I haven't even used yet... I can't buy everything... but, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

In the latest issue of Woodsmith #171 they have a little write up on the Incra Universal Positioning Jig. Just FYI...

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/171/

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well.... after all this talk I finally broke down and ordered one also. Of course I had to tell my wife it was all Corey's fault as usual


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Unfortunately mine will have to go back. It requires much more depth on the router table size than what I have. I thought I could make it work but no such luck. It's a cool tool... wish I could keep it but oh well... such is life!

Corey


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Boy! Rockler must love this forum. You talked me into purchasing it, too. Anxiously awaiting receipt so I can have fun learning to make boxes the way you guys do. Thanks for the hot tips. 

Neal


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

oldnewbie said:


> Boy! Rockler must love this forum. . . .


Yeah -- wonder who I should contact about my commission for bringing this up


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine was delivered today, and I put it together..
Currently watching the DVD..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The DVD is done very well and the instructions are very clear. Congrats Mike, enjoy it! 

corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good deal Mike! I hope you have as much fun with it as I do with mine.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Got mine yesterday*

My IncraJig arrived yesterday afternoon, I assembled it and I have watched the video, I hope to cut some joints tomorrow.

scrollwolf


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Be sure and post some pics.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Used some scrap 1/2" baltic birch ply to build a box.. Figure I'll use it to store a pile of misc. drills I have stuffed in a drawer.. Used a 1/4" bit to rout a groove in the bottom for a piece of masonite..
Excuse the blurry pic.. Got a cheap ($20) digital cam and am trying it out..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Scrollwolf, is yours mounted on the Oak Park set up? Looks good!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Mike, looks great. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine arrived and I just returned from a little trip. I hope to check it out tomorrow on my OP table.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Corey,
Yes it is on the Oak Park Table. I used a piece of MDF as a mounting board. I am planning to make some wood clamps and knobs to eliminate the other clamps shown in the picture. Knob type clamps will make for quicker and easier movement of the jig.

scrollwolf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks! It looks like it maybe time to make an Oak Park table  I think I will buy a top and build the case. Can't envision you clamping idea... Please post a photo Scrollwolf if you can. I was thinking of making the 9 inch board the jig is mounted to about an inch longer on each end and add a piece underneath the edge that rides along the outside edge of the table. Will still need clamps but it will slide back and forth like it has the slots as in the video. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

This Bud's for you    :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Alright! Excellent...and thanks for posting the pics. I am going to order a OP top myself and do it right! Will work great with the Gifkin, of course the OP jigs and with the Incra... you got it all so I can't wait! Just got to decide on what I want under the hood... the big boy or the DW618  

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

618 gets better mileage


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I wanted to revive this thread to let everyone know that I received my backordered template library, http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11496&cs=1 today from Rockler. This is a great item to have as accessory to this jig and I highly recommend picking it up if you can. Many template and project ideas are included and more scales to add to the jig itself to assist making all sorts of jointery.

:sold: :sold: :sold:


----------

